# What Golden Retriever movie is your favorite?



## Mandy's Dad

Personally, I like the Air Buddies movies best! Have seen all the others, but there is just something cuter about the puppies than the others. Can't wait for "Space Buddies" to come out in Feb.09!


----------



## Debles

I have only seen a couple of the Air Bud movies but I liked them. I am a sucker for any dog movie but I will never watch Old Yeller again. That movie tore me up as a child!


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Debles said:


> I have only seen a couple of the Air Bud movies but I liked them. I am a sucker for any dog movie but I will never watch Old Yeller again. That movie tore me up as a child!


Me, too! I still remember how upset I was.


----------



## paula bedard

THE INCREDIBLE JOURNEY.....book's better than movie, but both are good.


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Air Bud series includes:
 Air Bud (1997) (basketball)
Air Bud: Golden Receiver (1998) (American football) 
Air Bud: World Pup (2000) (soccer) 
Air Bud: Seventh Inning Fetch (2002) (baseball) 
Air Bud: Spikes Back (2003) (beach volleyball) 
Air Bud: Aussie Rules (Release date hasn't been set yet) (rugby football) 

And the Air Buddies series:
Air Buddies (2006) 
Snow Buddies (2008) (Sled Dogs) 
Space Buddies (2009)


----------



## mist

The Incredible Journey


----------



## TheHooch

I went with the Air Bud movies but I love Homeward Bound also.


----------



## Bock

homeward bound


----------



## goldensmum

Homeward Bound -


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Love Homeward Bound but something hit a chord with me while watching Fluke. 

I also saw a film over Christmas called 'After Thomas' which is a bout an autisic boy who gets a Golden called Thomas. It shows their life together and how Thomas helped the boy in everyday life. Very touching and shows how wonderful these dogs can be.


----------



## savannah

Love Homeward Bound. I never seen Bailey's Billions, is it a Disney movie? You know for goldens being a popular family dog their sure aren't lot of movies about them.


----------



## Champ

I already voted for Air bud - but then after, you all reminded me of Homeward bound! I LOVE homeward bound!


----------



## GoldenOwner12

like the air bud movies but really loved homeward bound matter of fact love them that much i brought homeward bound 1 and 2.


----------



## MisterBailey

Homeward Bound!

After Thomas was good too, but I enjoyed reading the book more.


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Just watched the movie "The Retrievers" and really enjoyed that one too. Had a sad part in it (very brief), but it was about Golden Retriever puppies - how can you go wrong???

Can anyone come up with any other movies with Golden Retriever stars???

.


----------



## Phoebe

Homeward Bound...as many times as I've watched it, I still cry tears of joy when Shadow finds his way home.


----------



## f4string

Homeward Bound...definatley!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

Homeward Bound as well


----------



## Cam's Mom

I make a point of not watching dog movies.


----------



## DUSTYRD2

Of course I had to vote for the Air Buddies movies as Nugget is the star in the last one. LOL By the way we have ALL 7 of the Air Bud series. hahah


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Anything with Nugget is def a fave here.


----------



## Mandy's Dad

DUSTYRD2 said:


> By the way we have ALL 7 of the Air Bud series. hahah


Just to let you know - There are two more that you will need to add to your collection over the next year: "Space Buddies" is set for release sometime next February and then "Air Bud: Aussie Rules" (about rugby) is scheduled for sometime soon after that.

I've got them all too! Mandy likes listening to them sometimes.


----------



## riddle03

HOMEWARD BOUND - I cry every time and I have seen it like 30 times.


----------



## gold4me

Homeward Bound is my FAVORITE! I cry and cry EVERYTIME. Shadow is my Beau's grandfather.


----------



## AmyinAr

Homeward Bound! For sure


----------



## goldieluvr

I loved Homeward Bound!!!


----------



## Fransheska

airbud the 1st one
when he leaves buddy on the island and takes the ferry back and buddy tries swimming after him, it makes me cry every time


----------



## Celeigh

I'm going to say Snow Buddies because often when Fergus and I walk past little kids you can hear them saying, "Look Mommy! Snow Buddies!!!" Once when I was walking Lily and Fergus a 5 or 6 year old boy said loudly, "Hey Mom, it's Snow Buddies' parents!" Cracks me up.


----------



## goldenluver

TheHooch said:


> I went with the Air Bud movies but I love Homeward Bound also.


 I love Homeward Bound, too funny.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I like both Homeward Bound movies


----------



## noo

My favorite Golden Retriever movie is "Watchers" (1988). It is the reason I adopted my Goethe. You can log on to youtube and watch the whole movie.


----------



## Sabine

I second Watchers, the book by Dean Koontz that the movie is based on is my favorite book by him too.


----------



## JaimeNTJ

Phoebe said:


> Homeward Bound...as many times as I've watched it, I still cry tears of joy when Shadow finds his way home.


Yep!! I watched it recently and every time he comes over that hill, I lose it!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Karen519

*Homeward Bound*

Homeward Bound is WONDERFUL!
It's the first Golden Ret. Movie I ever saw and decided then, that I had to love a Golden Retriever!


----------



## Showell

*Homeward Bound*

Homeward Bound is my favorite Golden Retriever movie


----------



## HubbleTanner

Love all the buddies movies, as well as Homeward Bound, but if any of you haven't seen the animated movie Up!, watch for the adorable Golden, Doug. He reminds me so much of my Tanner. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppyrae9

Air Bud by far! I like them all, but the first one is my favorite. It's been a part of my childhood and I have never stopped loving it! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## puppyrae9

Is there an actual poll page to this? Or is the poll just the comments? I'm new to this and would like some help! Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## codemonkey19

Air bud without a doubt! I remember I was six and I saw buddy and I was like, I'm gonna get a retriever when I grow up. Air bud 1 and 2 are the main reason why I cant sleep during my childhood days because I was imagining I'll have a golden one day! So funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519

*Homeward Bound*

If you haven't seen Homeward Bound, be sure to see it!!

Homeward Bound: The Incredible Journey Trailer | Disney Video


----------



## MercyMom

I love Air Bud! I regret missing this poll!:


----------



## MercyMom

Karen519 said:


> Homeward Bound is WONDERFUL!
> It's the first Golden Ret. Movie I ever saw and decided then, that I had to love a Golden Retriever!


I love the scene where Shadow comforts the little girl.


----------



## shadow22x

Homeward bound is my favorite my Golden's name is shadow!haha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Articuno

How is it I'd never heard of Air Bud before? I also saw the "buddies" films advertised SO many times and thought it looked REALLY childish, like unwatchable for an adult. Am I right or wrong here?

Homeward Bound without a doubt, one of my fav movies of all time. I really want to see the original Incredible Journey, is it worth it?


----------



## Kally76

Articuno said:


> How is it I'd never heard of Air Bud before? I also saw the "buddies" films advertised SO many times and thought it looked REALLY childish, like unwatchable for an adult. Am I right or wrong here?
> 
> Homeward Bound without a doubt, one of my fav movies of all time. I really want to see the original Incredible Journey, is it worth it?


I don't know how you missed all the Air Bud movies. My daughter watched them so much when she was little I can repeat every scene of every movie. We have Air Bud playing basketball, football, baseball and soccer. If there are any more I have blocked them from my memory. I loved them the first 50 times I watched them, not so much the next 1000. Lol.

She watched Homeward Bound I and II just as much. The "Buddies" came out when she was older but she still likes to watch them. They are for a younger audience (in my opinion) than the Air Bud movies, but they are still really cute. I mean a Golden Retriever puppy is just plain cute no matter what.


----------



## Kally76

Oh, and yeah, I liked the Incredible Journey. It's older and the whole thing is narrated, but worth watching.


----------



## Articuno

Thankyou for letting me know! I'll go and get Air Bud tonight, won't bother with Buddies (as I can't stand childish dialogue and it appeared to be super kiddy to me), not sure if I want to bother with the old Incredible Journey either.. sounds a little "too" old for me being narrated, but then again "The last of the curlews" was a narrated animated movie and it's one of the most beautiful I've ever seen.


----------



## Terri70

My favorite (especially at this time of year) is "Christmas with Tucker". Love it!


----------

